# Windows 8 pro disc loaded from Vista home premium preinstall.



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

Problem: after 8 Pro disc installed, my hard drive died. New hard drive installed, 8 disc re-installed...now computer works but regularly asks for activation key giving error code'0xc004c003. I've tried the key that came with the 8Pro disc...I've tried the key that was listed on the sticker of the desktop case preloaded with Vista Home Premium....??? When this first happened I tried to use rebootable discs made as suggested for Vista o/s but they wouldn't work. After paying for the windows 8 Pro...then replacing the hard drive....Microsoft wants at minimum $99 to attempt to help. Really? I think I see why there is a chrome o/s coming out.
Can anyone give me a heads up here? 


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8550 Triple-Core Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 3
RAM: 3454 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476587 MB, Free - 443725 MB; D: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 152396 MB;
Motherboard: ECS, Nettle3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
(as stated earlier...defender shows disabled but upon search shows on and updated???)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a HP/Compaq brand computer.

What is its model name and model number?

What is its part/product number(P/N)?

---------------------------------------------------------

Did you confirm that computer is capable of running and has driver support for Windows 8 Pro *before* you installed it?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This was a Windows 8 Upgrade (discounted price) version? If so, pretty sure you have to install/re-image the upgraded Windows and then upgrade to Windows 8 again.

If you don't have the necessary media to install/image Vista perhaps you can still buy a set of Recovery DVDs from the PC manufacturer.


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

Windows 8 Pro did install and worked....also automatically updated to 8.1....and still works....just occasionally goes back to windows isn't activated and wants code.
It is a HP Pavillion, #'s on side are HP 439112-001 and 00146-783-314-580
It's an a6622f
Prod # FK567AA#ABA
s/n: MXX8380368


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

will give the try toward purchasing a set of recovery dvds...since the one's I made didn't work....as I said the original hard drive died so that is inaccessible for prior data.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It is a HP Pavillion, #'s on side are HP 439112-001 and 00146-783-314-580
> It's an a6622f
> Prod # FK567AA#ABA
> s/n: MXX8380368


Here is the support site for the *HP Pavilion a6622f* (FK567AA) desktop.

You might want to add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

According to its product specs section, it was introduced in September 2008 and came with Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit.

Because of its age, HP support no longer appears to have the factory restore recovery disc kit available for it.

Computer Surgeons HP Recovery Center appears to have it available. :up:

Restore Disks appears to have it available. :up:


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks gang for all your help. Now all I have to do is come up with the money....it's only apx 27.00 which beats the heck out of 99 from Microsoft help. I don't know for sure that once I get the recovery disks they will accept the original key or not but I'm very appreciative for the responses. Wish me luck!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you called Microsoft did you call a general help number or the one for activation troubles? If not the latter, then type the command "slui 4" (w/o the quotes) in a Run box (right click on the Start button - Run). That will give you the chance to get the phone number for activation. You'll get, I think, an automated response; just wait a bit and a person will pick up. You may be able to talk your way through this if you explain your situation and have the Vista and Windows 8 Product Keys handy.


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

1st, thanks for that info. 2nd, I got so aggravated that I tried to reload the windows 8 Pro again and the system stated that the 64 bit was the wrong disk but had to use the 32 bit disk instead. I figured, what the heck. So I reloaded the system with 32 bit as requested knowing I was probably making a mistake but too tired to care and it gave me the number to call in and activate and a series of 9 4digit #'s (if I remember correctly) to give the automated system and the automated system gave me another series of 9 4digit #'s to reapply. Voila...at least so far. I'll post more if the problem recurs....but that sure seemed odd. I called the # originally because it stated the key had already been used on another computer and I was loaded for bear to tell them that was very wrong. So I wonder how it will all work out w/32 bit when it was supposed to be 64...same key #. Is this something you guys have run across before? Also noticed new laptops coming out with Chrome o/s's. Anybody familiar w/those for when I decide to throw this thing in front of a passing Semi truck? If it weren't for your support I'd have already done so.
Thanks again!! You're a great bunch of folks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The motherboard in that desktop has 4 memory slots and supports a maximum of 8 GB(2 GB X 4) of RAM.

Its product specs section says it came with 5 GB of RAM(which seems like an odd amount to come with).

What does the *System* window show for the amount of "installed" and "usable" RAM?


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

Installed Memory (Ram): 5 GB (3.37 usable)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Installed Memory (Ram): 5 GB (3.37 usable)


Yep, it came with 5 GB of RAM.

3.25 - 3.50 GB "usable" is the normal range for Windows 32-bit, so you're okay.

-----------------------------------------------------------

I've never used Windows 8/8.1 and never will, so I can't comment on any install/upgrade issues with it.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> tried to reload the windows 8 Pro again and the system stated that the 64 bit was the wrong disk but had to use the 32 bit disk instead.


There's a lot about this whole episode that I don't understand (probably just my lack of knowledge), and this is one part. That makes sense to me only if you booted to the installed Windows and then tried to run Setup on the DVD. If you had booted to the DVD I cannot understand why you'd get that message.



> So I wonder how it will all work out w/32 bit when it was supposed to be 64


Biggest difference is that you'll only be using 3.37 GB instead of almost all of your 5 GB memory. Depending on what you do with your system you may not notice any difference.

I have no experience with or knowledge of Chromebooks. If I were thinking of getting one as my only computer I'd want to "play" with one in a store to make sure I could do the tasks for which I use a computer (and I would be working from a written list to make sure I didn't forget to test something).

Glad you got the thing activated! 

RetiredinIllinois


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

flavallee said:


> Yep, it came with 5 GB of RAM.
> 
> 3.25 - 3.50 GB "usable" is the normal range for Windows 32-bit, so you're okay.
> 
> ...


 I agree w/you 100%...while upgrades can be nice they also remove bit by bit anything that normally came with a system and place it on the need to purchase additionally store as an add in....little by little...more and more with each upgrade. Simple marketing. I miss my vista and although THAT original problem of mine has been possibly rectified, I might still purchase the recovery disks for vista and be content. Thanks again for the help....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What I am confused about is that my colleague TerryNet asked in one of his posts



> This was a Windows 8 Upgrade (discounted price) version


which I cannot actually see the answer to - but if you by chance did purchase the upgrade on the Vista computer and that was 64bit Vista - then you got a 64 bit Windows 8 download

I think that was not how you purchased Windows 8 as you mention you have a 32 bit and a 64bit disc.

When you say on post 4


> Windows 8 Pro did install and worked....also automatically updated to 8.1....and still works....just occasionally goes back to windows isn't activated and wants code.


Did this occur on the original install on the old failed hard drive
OR
only on the new hard drive - before you decided to install the 32 bit

AND when you get that error code does it actually report


> Code: 0xC004C003
> 
> Description: The activation server determined that the specified product key has been blocked.


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

This happened after the hard drive replacement on my Vista Home Premium 64 bit edition preloaded HP Pavillion AMD Phenom X3 8550 Triple-Core Processor w/ 5GB system memory, 500 GB hard drive (replaced with another 500 GB)


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

I haven't seen this error as of the last few days...since I reloaded w/32 bit disk instead of 64 bit (they both came with the Windows 8 Pro...and the box doesn't say it is an upgrade...should it?) although now my computer freezes up....today for instance, I can't get anything done for the freezes.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel and click System
Does it report Windows is activated
that is on the last section - headed Windows Activation


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

1st thanks for your interest in my plight, 2nd'ly, yes...windows is activated. Do you need the product ID #?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No it is not needed and is of no help
The reason I asked was - I wondered if this 32 bit install had stayed activated as you mentioned on an earlier post about the error - which I commented on in post 16

That error that I described in post 16 can occur after the install on a new hard drive
HOWEVER if this 32 bit is activated - that NOW is all irrelevant

I think there is a very strong possibility that unless you have a hardware fault somewhere - OR you have third party programs installed that have some form of control on how Windows file system etc is managed - then the cause is the aforementioned problem of trying to run Windows 8 on a computer that was never really designed to do so.

A clean installation of 8 with nothing else may run OK but once you start on updates etc - this can very often be when the partial incompatibility of the system as a whole to Windows 8 presents it weakness.

My advice is two fold

1. UNINSTALL anything that is of the nature that changes the basic Windows 8 behaviour
eg any return to start menu type programs
System tweakers
etc.
I am sure you know what I mean
Never run any 3rd party defraggers as they can ruin the windows file system - despite what they may claim - Windows 8 will manage the system itself

Use ONLY windows Defender and windows firewall for testing purposes
Some 3rd party antivirus programs most certainly cause problems on 8

2. IF that does not solve it - clean boot it and see if it still freezes
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

follow the instructions carefully please for the clean boot

DO NOT do both the uninstall and the clean boot together - otherwise you will NEVER establish the cause of the problem - even if we manage to hit the jackpot


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds like great advise. And I will definitely give it a try. Something I didn't mention, and may not matter, is the computer keeps going back to the initial log on page. I log back in and the internet is still actively there as if I had never left. It didn't do that before and when I just hit the 'show hidden icons' at the bottom, things that were there before showed for just a split second and disappeared. The only things showing now are the 'safely remove hardware' icon and the 'NVIDIA settings' icon. 
Thanks again for taking an interest. It sure is nice to know there are folks out there who care about other's. I'll let you know how it turns out!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Rather than try and make a guess - albeit hopefully a guess based on experience rather than just plucking it out of the air - please try what I have suggested


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

that would be the 'remove everything and reinstall windows' option?


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

with the 32 or 64?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No as I have suggested in post 21
Please read the link at 2


----------



## Retiredintexas (Nov 7, 2014)

got it! Thanks again.


----------

